# Crushes



## piichinu (Oct 14, 2015)

post ur stories or ur crushes

XD >///<


----------



## Esphas (Oct 14, 2015)

this is why we divorced


----------



## piichinu (Oct 14, 2015)

Esphas said:


> this is why we divorced



Hello, this is not contributing to the topic. If you'd like to discuss this further, please VM/PM me! You can PM me by clicking my name, or VM me by visiting my profile. Thanks!


----------



## Kanapachi (Oct 14, 2015)

Her name starts with o and ends eith ichiinu >_<


----------



## piichinu (Oct 14, 2015)

Kanapachi said:


> Her name starts with o and ends eith ichiinu >_<



aw i was hoping it would be me )=


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Oct 14, 2015)

-Some rly cute guy in 6th grade lol
-SHAWN


----------



## Kanapachi (Oct 14, 2015)

piichinu said:


> aw i was hoping it would be me )=



sry my heart belongs to oichiinu


----------



## boujee (Oct 14, 2015)

Heather sanders


----------



## milkyi (Oct 14, 2015)

when i was 5 this boy used to chase me lmao


----------



## Joy (Oct 14, 2015)

I have a crush on markimoo ( markiplier) lol weird 
Ah I'm kinda sorta into this guy but meh


----------



## RiceBunny (Oct 14, 2015)

Only in Middle School and below. After I got into High School, I was too busy with school to have time to crush on anyone or even notice anyone crushing on me.

I remember in 5th grade I used to follow this guy around during lunch. I went to this private school, and it was huge so there was plenty of walking around during lunch. He smiled at me once and I was all like *dies*. Then after we both grew up, we somehow got connected on Facebook and I found out he actually thought I was really pretty and would've totally asked me out if he knew I liked him. He said he tried smiling at me once, but that I didn't smile back so he left it at that. I know, I know... I'm a moron >.>

Then in 6th grade(semi last crush), I got rejected by this guy that looked like the lead singer from Link Park. I asked him why, and he outright refused to tell me why he didn't like me. Now that I think about it, I'm pretty sure he was gay. He only hung out with girls, and NEVER had a girlfriend or anyone of the female gender he was ever interested in. So, who knows.

Then in 7th grade, I had this minor crush on this guy that was in 8th grade. He had the most amazing hair I ever saw on a guy. He was half asian/half white and he was just so ****ing beautiful >.< I doubt I was the only one crushing on him. Every time he passed me I'd stare at him like a psycho. He'd flip his hair and I'd get a wiff of whatever he was wearing. ahhh. My crushing stopped there lol I started to realize how ridiculous I was being, and needed to focus more on my studies.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 14, 2015)

I had a *huuuuge* crush on this guy when I was in Jr. High and we got pretty close, he even came to my house for my school ending party. We talked all the time and it just kinda stopped out of nowhere. It turns out he was getting nude photos from a high school girl so I really couldn't compete with that, nor was I going to try :~) 

He's actually one of my good friends now lol I hated him for that back then though


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 14, 2015)

I've had a bunch of crushes in middle school and in high school, but oh man I haven't a crush on someone in a LONG time. I don't even remember what it feels like.


----------



## jiny (Oct 14, 2015)

I had a huge crush on someone in 5th grade. My dumb friends (not really) decided to tell him and he said I was stupid.

I gave up on crushing on people since then lmao


----------



## RiceBunny (Oct 14, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I had a *huuuuge* crush on this guy when I was in Jr. High and we got pretty close, he even came to my house for my school ending party. We talked all the time and it just kinda stopped out of nowhere. It turns out he was getting nude photos from a high school girl so I really couldn't compete with that, nor was I going to try :~)
> 
> He's actually one of my good friends now lol I hated him for that back then though



Good call! *high fives*


----------



## mogyay (Oct 14, 2015)

i crush on a lot of ppl but i'm 22 so i will call them mild creepy obsessions at this point in my life~~~


----------



## kayleee (Oct 14, 2015)

I have a huge crush on this super sexy guy omg he's so cute and tall and funny and I'm gonna marry him he's also my boyfriend lol


----------



## Sona (Oct 14, 2015)

I had croosh on dis 1 guy so behind his back I beat the faces in of all da girls that hung around him. then he was all m1ne. teh end. #trooluv


----------



## pafupafu (Oct 14, 2015)

omg I have a crush on one of my friends. I think she might have a boyfriend though? I'm not even sure, I feel like our friendship is too casual to ask. Also I dunno if she's into girls.
:cries silently:


----------



## Albuns (Oct 14, 2015)

The fact that I had a crush on someone in 5th grade makes me want to slam my head all the way down to China.


----------



## Lily. (Oct 14, 2015)

I don't have a Crush, I prefer Fanta! : D


----------



## Kinoko (Oct 14, 2015)

My crush is my boyfriend  He works near my college so that's how we met haha


----------



## Kissyme100 (Oct 14, 2015)

I think I like this guy who previously asked me to be his girlfriend.  I had some personal stuff going on at the time and wasn't ready for a relationship.  So I turned him down. 

I'm worried he's moved on.


----------



## cornimer (Oct 14, 2015)

Lily. said:


> I don't have a Crush, I prefer Fanta! : D



XDDDDDDDDD

- - - Post Merge - - -

*Ahem* On topic...I haven't had a crush in 5 years.


----------



## Oldcatlady (Oct 14, 2015)

this cute awkward lil nerd who's perfect (for now). uwu


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 14, 2015)

my crush is really weird

shes had like 3 crushes in the past, and she liked me for a year or so but then her older friend said that bc we never talk that she shouldn't like me??? so she stopped liking me (wut) and then like 2 days later all my friends said she moved on to another guy supposedly, but then i find out she never really liked him, but now she likes me and we talk more

drama plz go away


----------



## Jake (Oct 14, 2015)

all u have to do it b nice to me and i will crush on u but right now my current 3 crushes r hot PE teacher (forever and always), guy i work with and javocado 1!


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Oct 14, 2015)

Eh. The more time I spend hanging out with crushes, the more I realize that I don't love them like that.


----------



## riummi (Oct 14, 2015)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> Eh. The more time I spend hanging out with crushes, the more I realize that I don't love them like that.



AH omg me too =u=

i havent had a serious crush in 5 years o.e actually maybe 16 lol


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

last school year. (currently in sixth) so i asked one of my friends to tell him for me. it just so happened i was absent the day she told him. she said he didnt react much. by the end of the year, almost veryone in my grade knew. did i care? no, i didn't give a ****. currently homeschooled ;;-;;. another crush, fourth grade. so he was funny asf, hot asf, and super nice. around the first half of the year, he had a gf. used to hate her. ended up being bffs. so my teacher put us in groups of 4. me, my bff i told i have a crush on the guy, my crushes best friend, and my crush. so we somehow got to talking about how my crushes best friend likes my crushes sister. then my fried just blurted out somewhere in there that i like him. he said he knew. im just all like uhhh... god i miss him >.<


----------



## AS176 (Oct 14, 2015)

KawaiiLotus said:


> last school year. (currently in sixth) so i asked one of my friends to tell him for me. it just so happened i was absent the day she told him. she said he didnt react much. by the end of the year, almost veryone in my grade knew. did i care? no, i didn't give a ****. currently homeschooled ;;-;;. another crush, fourth grade. so he was funny asf, hot asf, and super nice. around the first half of the year, he had a gf. used to hate her. ended up being bffs. so my teacher put us in groups of 4. me, my bff i told i have a crush on the guy, my crushes best friend, and my crush. so we somehow got to talking about how my crushes best friend likes my crushes sister. then my fried just blurted out somewhere in there that i like him. he said he knew. im just all like uhhh... god i miss him >.<


Hot asf and he's a fourth grader? Wow lol that seems a little early for that drama


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 14, 2015)

XDD lol. he was pretty hot though 

- - - Post Merge - - -

i wonder what he looks like now..


----------



## Ramza (Oct 14, 2015)

I thought I was over the concept of having crushes in high school but then I got to the end of my major where I'm taking classes with the same people for a year. I hate that word crush along with the fact that I'm 22 and still getting this infatuated over peers. There's nothing healthy about this lol


----------



## Jacob (Oct 14, 2015)

I haven't really had a crush on anyone in a while
I have my eye on this one girl, tho, who I have known since pre k. Very funny gal and I would love to date her but I would rather not make things awkward so i'll just back off for now


----------



## Oldcatlady (Oct 15, 2015)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> Eh. The more time I spend hanging out with crushes, the more I realize that I don't love them like that.




So true.
I like the feeling of having a crush.
After I get to know them it's just like nahhh let's just be friends man.


----------



## LalaPenguin (Oct 15, 2015)

I still like that one person from elementary school. He's smart, funny, and nice-ish. I probably looked crazy cuz i gave him a rose...and im a girl lol. My friends knew my huge crush on him and kept on teasing me too. There are now two rumors of other girls liking him though xD. My love rivals...


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Oct 15, 2015)

well this girl i had a huge crush on in high school 3 years ago goes to the same university as I do. I just transferred here but she started out as a freshman here. I was so happy until I found out she has a boyfriend.


----------



## doveling (Oct 15, 2015)

this one guy that i have kept liking on and off for like 3 years oops
he actually told me that he liked me, but i haven't told him that i like him back oops-

he is actually really athletic and popular, i'm actually so flattered to be friends with him, let alone be his crush


----------



## The Sundae (Oct 15, 2015)

[Deleted]


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Oct 15, 2015)

lulusundae said:


> Sort of a long story, but I used to have a crush on this one guy - let's call him "Bob" - sometime during middle school. I quickly lost interest when I found out the dude was in a relationship with 4 different girls (not that I'm against that, but still, the guy's taken), all of which he treated like trophies/objects, but they all liked the attention anyway. By the time he hit high school, he only had one girlfriend left.
> 
> Yes. The son of a gun managed to get a hold of four girlfriends in middle school. I don't understand it either.
> 
> Now I'm in college, and saw my cousin at our grandfather's birthday party a couple of months ago. She introduced me to her boyfriend, who has the same first name and looks exactly like my old crush. I don't think he recognizes me, but I certainly do recognize him.



damn


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 15, 2015)

I've never had a crush before. .-.


----------



## asuka (Oct 15, 2015)

my crushes are kpop idols who don't know i exist. they're all girls and i'm straight i just want to pinch their cheeks and hug them and have sleep overs w/ them and paint each others nails and go shopping together.

but my actual crush is my boyfriend ofc 8)


----------



## RainCrossing (Oct 15, 2015)

I know this isn't related but I don't get Cameron Dallas.


----------



## Kanapachi (Oct 15, 2015)

Rei Parfait said:


> I had croosh on dis 1 guy so behind his back I beat the faces in of all da girls that hung around him. then he was all m1ne. teh end. #trooluv



true yandere protagonist


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Oct 15, 2015)

I-I hope senpai will notice me..



Spoiler: Crush


----------



## sock (Oct 15, 2015)

Obviously my bf <3 

But when I was 9 I had a crush on someone for 4 years it was so bad ugh


----------



## Oldcatlady (Oct 15, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> I-I hope senpai will notice me..
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Crush



Lol. I found this thecother day


Spoiler


----------



## Celestefey (Oct 15, 2015)

I have had one proper crush on someone, but that's it. Before that, I kind of just found people attractive and sort of would keep noticing them but really it wasn't anything more than that. ;v; I suppose I was just more infatuated with them really... But yeah, I do have a crush on someone right now... 

I have had people ask me out and had crushes on me before though in school. I didn't ever like them back... Of course when they did ask me out, people would blame ME for rejecting them and say "Ohh you friendzoned him!", like.. No I didn't?! I wasn't even close to them anyway, we would just talk in class sometimes, we were barely friends as it was. If being nice to someone automatically equates to me liking them, then... Well, I just worry about some people. There is nothing wrong in being kind to people and just being friendly. 

I do remember when I rejected one boy, he told me I was the only girl that was ever nice to him, or the only girl he was friends with - which was bull****, btw. After that day he came in dressed smartly and he had shaved and washed his hair and purposely made himself look nice (he usually was very scruffy and barely ever washed) for me apparently. Anyway yeah that was very awkward, and I had to sit next to him in one of my lessons too. x3 Oh well.

I go to a mostly all female school now, and I don't know of anyone who has a crush on me, but if they do then they must be keeping it a secret...


----------



## Vida (Oct 15, 2015)

I have a crush on my boyfriend X3


----------



## piichinu (Oct 15, 2015)

yeah i love all my boyfriends XD if they found out how many i have theyd be so mad XD


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 15, 2015)

I currently have a crush - shame he doesn't like me


----------



## Nyxia (Oct 15, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> I currently have a crush - shame he doesn't like me


What makes you think that? :O

My bf and I had the most humongous crush on each other for ages before we became official. ^.^ It was so cute, he would buy me food and make any excuse to be close to me.
I remember one time very specifically because we were getting to the stage where it was imminent that something would happen between us.  We were walking through the corridor in school and I turned around with my back to him and challenged to name my eye colour for fun.  I was thinking he would say like brown or something but he quipped out how they were green on the inside and brown on the outside very quickly.  I was astounded and appreciated how much detail he described them in.  
I'm still with him 3 and 1/2 years later and very happy so it worked out.


----------



## piichinu (Oct 15, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> I currently have a crush - shame he doesn't like me



make him like u


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 15, 2015)

Only celebrity crushes everyone at meh school is ugly af


But give me Theo James any day


----------



## mintellect (Oct 15, 2015)

I have a crush, but I'm trying to get over him because there isn't much I like about him anymore other than he's kind of cute and a great actor. I met him two years ago and he used to be so sweet and funny. But now he just acts stupid.
But I can't really control that "ZOMFG ITS HIM" fluttery feeling every time I see him.


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 15, 2015)

I have a crush on someone in my class. He doesn't like me- like me, but we're friends c:


----------



## radical6 (Oct 16, 2015)

too many people have crushes on me and idk what to say tbh


----------



## Sarahx (Oct 16, 2015)

Is it weird to sneak glances at him every now and then? I feel its unrequited...but I still get butterflies in my stomach if im near him/doing a presentation with him staring right at me.


----------



## sej (Oct 16, 2015)

My biggest crush is on thatcherjoe (joe sugg on YouTube) don't judge


----------



## Leil (Oct 16, 2015)

Okay! I have a really bad crush on my sisters boyfriends brother, He is so cute, and sexy.....and teh hair....ooooh..I don't even know why I like him, I barely know him. ;_;


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 16, 2015)

Nyxia said:


> What makes you think that? :O
> 
> My bf and I had the most humongous crush on each other for ages before we became official. ^.^ It was so cute, he would buy me food and make any excuse to be close to me.
> I remember one time very specifically because we were getting to the stage where it was imminent that something would happen between us.  We were walking through the corridor in school and I turned around with my back to him and challenged to name my eye colour for fun.  I was thinking he would say like brown or something but he quipped out how they were green on the inside and brown on the outside very quickly.  I was astounded and appreciated how much detail he described them in.
> I'm still with him 3 and 1/2 years later and very happy so it worked out.


Aw that's such a cute story ;u;
And I know he doesn't like me by the way he acts and stuff

- - - Post Merge - - -



piichinu said:


> make him like u



How the hell do I do that


----------



## Albuns (Oct 16, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> Aw that's such a cute story ;u;
> And I know he doesn't like me by the way he acts and stuff
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Well, you can start by trying to be closer friends with him to give him a sense of familiarity.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 16, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Well, you can start by trying to be closer friends with him to give him a sense of familiarity.



Well I think I'm quite good friends with him


----------



## Albuns (Oct 16, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> Well I think I'm quite good friends with him



That's a nice start, maybe try asking him if he wants to grab some food somewhere? Then you guys can get to know each other more(maybe).


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 16, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> That's a nice start, maybe try asking him if he wants to grab some food somewhere? Then you guys can get to know each other more(maybe).



I couldn't really do anything like that - reasons I can't specify!!!1!!1!1!!
But thanks, haha. 
One day...!


----------



## Albuns (Oct 16, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> I couldn't really do anything like that - reasons I can't specify!!!1!!1!1!!
> But thanks, haha.
> One day...!



Whaaaat~? It's not like a date or anything, just two friends hanging out at some food joint because they're hungry, that's all!


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 16, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Whaaaat~? It's not like a date or anything, just two friends hanging out at some food joint because they're hungry, that's all!



He doesn't live here is what I mean :3
Cri ;-;


----------



## Albuns (Oct 16, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> He doesn't live here is what I mean :3
> Cri ;-;



Oh... ;~;


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 16, 2015)

Prai 4 mee


----------



## tumut (Oct 16, 2015)

My one crush talked to me for the first time the other day. We were standing in the urinals.


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 17, 2015)

I have a crush on okaimii.


----------



## cIementine (Oct 17, 2015)

my crush is really cool. he's a Disney guy, too! 
he's always been pleasant to me but I don't stand out to him or anything. I see him staring in my direction, but at the girl who sits next to me.


----------



## Beardo (Oct 17, 2015)

I actually just went to get sushi with my crush and some friends. It was awesome


----------



## Healer (Oct 17, 2015)

I have a crush on someone but he has a girlfriend and I wouldn't know what to do even if he did reciprocate my feelings >_<  I wish I didn't get so shy around him, I feel like a huge nerd


----------



## Llust (Oct 17, 2015)

ah- ive had the same crush for like three years now and we were pretty close friends up until this school year started. last year he asked me out (note that i get asked out as a joke a lot which has lowering my self esteem) but i straight up assumed he was dared to ask me out or something, so i just flipped him off and told him to *** off ^^" i was in a pretty bad mood at the time too so yeah..it wasnt until recently when one of our mutual friends asked me if i remember supposedly 'heart breaking' him and thats when i realized he was actually serious when he asked me out .-. OTL

he still doesnt know that i was clueless to the fact that i didnt know he was serious and i dont know how to clear things up with him, so i'll just be leaving it at that >< everything continued normally afterwards and i thought we were still really close friends like before, but i realized that now im just some second option to talk to whenever none of his other friends are around


----------



## KoalaKitty (Oct 17, 2015)

I have a crush on this one girl, and she's really cute to the point it hurts me a little. I think she has a boyfriend, but I'm not sure. I've told one person about my undying love for her, lol. There happens to be a villager with her name, and funnily enough she's a villager I really like.


----------



## Soigne (Oct 17, 2015)

I've been talking to my crush for nearly a year now & I still can't tell if he even likes talking to me or not. I have to start and keep every conversation rolling otherwise it will be silence between us for weeks until he sees something he wants to tell me about.

It also doesn't help that he lives 6 hours away like askjdhfkljds just let me hold your stupid hand I hate this


----------



## pearly19 (Oct 18, 2015)

Ive only had 1 crush in my life before I met my boyfriend in college! 

I met my crush in freshmen year of high school but he was a year ahead of me so obviously he graduated 1 year before me. However, we had the same history and math teacher. I also joined the swim team but weirdly enough, I found out he was in it too. He was tall, smart, nice, athletic, and quiet.  We became really good friends but I eventually grew to crush on him. High school was really fun, busy, went by fast but it came to an end. I had the feeling for 2 years  but never confessed. Just like that, I moved on to college. When I started freshmen year in college, I stopped contact with him when fall quarter finished. 

*moral of the story: *confess if you can even if you get rejected, have low self esteem, think youre not a good match, or know you arent their type. Dont wait to ask someone out or confess because time waits for no one and everything is worth it in the affairs of love and romance. Im really happy with my first love and current boyfriend but what I regret is not confessing to the one I like & respect as a great friend because by not doing so, I was taking him for granted and kept me from being honest to him.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
lol funny and interesting responses 



Jake. said:


> all u have to do it b nice to me and i will crush on u but right now my current 3 crushes r hot PE teacher (forever and always), guy i work with and javocado 1!



*loll*



Ramza said:


> I thought I was over the concept of having crushes in high school but then I got to the end of my major where I'm taking classes with the same people for a year. I hate that word crush along with the fact that I'm 22 and still getting this infatuated over peers. There's nothing healthy about this lol



*theres nothing wrong with like someone or being attracted to someone! Very normal to do so!  It's an exciting and beautiful thing. You want to know that person more and look forward to seeing them around & spending time with them. If I could be a cheerleader for love and romance, I would cheer for you all the way!
*



LalaPenguin said:


> I still like that one person from elementary school. He's smart, funny, and nice-ish. I probably looked crazy cuz i gave him a rose...and im a girl lol. My friends knew my huge crush on him and kept on teasing me too. There are now two rumors of other girls liking him though xD. My love rivals...



*Confess if youve liked him that long! those two rumored girls cant be your love rivals if they arent confirmed in actually liking him. Even if they did like him, that wont change your feelings for him. That guy is a lucky guy to get a rose from girl! There nothing wrong with a girl giving a rose to a guy!*




SuperStar2361 said:


> I've never had a crush before. .-.



*woww! You have really high expectations or the people around you isnt good enough. Then again, you just might not notice anyone yet or have no interest, which is fine! But wow thats quite amazing*



piichinu said:


> yeah i love all my boyfriends XD if they found out how many i have theyd be so mad XD



*oh we have a heart breaker and player in the house, watch out everyone ^^;; poor bf's your too popular and likeable  for youre own good!*


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 18, 2015)

Lily. said:


> I don't have a Crush, I prefer Fanta! : D




FANTA, FANTA, DON'T YOU WANT A?



(I'm sorry...)


As for me I've had crushes, but I never really act on them.  I just wait till I don't see the person anymore.  Oh well.


----------



## Blu-chu (Oct 18, 2015)

Weeeeelllllll,
I've had a crush now for 2/3 years I think? It started in elementary school, and I thought it'd just blow away, but noooo, it didn't. I'm in the same junior highschool as him now, and gahhhsfja;sfsasdflja;dl. 

He's really nice to me, and I've caught him looking at me. Sometimes he'll try to joke around, or cheer me up when I'm down. I mean, I guess you could say we're friends? xD I'm not sure. I try to act as normal as possible around him, unless of course when I'm playing soccer with him he'll accidentally kick the ball at my face or in my gut and then I get all weepy. It's embarrassing. XP


----------



## Feyre (Oct 20, 2015)

haruka nagase from free!, atm


----------



## MayorBambie (Oct 20, 2015)

Who needs real people when there's anime guys XD They can't break your heart, plus they're usually hotter/cuter lmao


----------



## dawsoncreek (Oct 20, 2015)

Had a crush on this one guy all through high school...he was voted best looking, best dressed, most athletic..anyway...Our 11th grade year I heard he liked me too.(mistake number 1, gushing to him "I can't believe you like me!!..I should have had enough confidence to know that it shouldn't be hard for me to believe that a popular guy could like me too..I am pretty awesome)..so I was in the gym sitting on the bleachers with my buddy Eddie watching the girl's basketball team..We had a home game that day and he played Varsity and they were gonna play last..anyway it was the end of the day and the buses were already loading to take kids home..told my crush I had to go and we hugged it out and I started walking up to the parking lot with Eddie (when Eddie turned 16 his mom gave him her old Mercedes, so I rode to school with him everyday.)so Eddie says "you wanna stay for the game"..and I say "sure"..we head back to the gym sit on the bleachers and across from me I see my crush and my neighbor with her arms wrapped all over him!..I was heartbroken...he couldn't do anything but just sit and stare at me from across the bleachers.. I told Eddie I was ready to go and we left. A few days later my crush told me he was sorry..he didn't really like my neighbor, he liked me...soooo...I say okay..,all was well until a few weeks later. I was getting my books out of my locker on 500 Hall....I dashed to surprise him at his locker on 200 Hall...and what do I see...my crush and my neighbor giving each other a goodbye KISS!! Heartbroken again, I just turned and walked the other way..and this type of thing repeated with me and him until we graduated high school...So my mistake number 2 was being so wrapped up with my crush that I didn't even enjoy my senior year..Now he has graduated from FSU but instead of the "freshman 15" he gained like 60 pounds..so that eases my broken heart a little..


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 20, 2015)

In 8th grade there was this girl I liked and she didn't feel the same way. I sort of already knew, and she later told me (just four days before my grandpa passed away) but I didn't mind. It feels sort of strange though now as she likes this guy who's sort of (we aren't exactly close) my friend.
Now I like another girl who I began liking last year (I'm a sophomore in high school) and she and I were actually friends but now we don't get to talk anymore and haven't in a while. The reason is because in the class I shared with her last year this guy in our group (we were in a group with two other people) wanted this special needs student to sit in my seat, so I gave it up. Once that happened, we never got to speak again, and now we don't share any classes anymore...


----------



## Melchoir (Oct 20, 2015)

irl... I haven't had a crush for 6 months probably.

I fancy the pants off of everyone from BTS though, as well as Kristen Stewart, Dascha Polanco (Daya, OITNB) and Robert Sheehan (Nathan, Misfits). Then there's the usual such as Frank Iero, Pete Wentz and almost every other member of every other band I like. 

Also Halsey. Haaaaaaalsey. Oh, and a person called Jamie Fraiche. Look up her IG, you won't be disappointed. One of the biggest babes out there.


----------



## 00jachna (Oct 20, 2015)

This guy in my class

I've known him forever, but I recently got "interested" in him


----------



## UmaNation (Oct 20, 2015)

Well he asked me who I liked...OMG...so baffleated...

- - - Post Merge - - -

But I could not tell him...


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 20, 2015)

Ugh crushes make me cri cri


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 20, 2015)

I have some advice for you all.
I actually never told the girl I liked back in 8th grade my feelings. She only knew because a friend of mine told her.
Let's just say that my friendship with that guy didn't really continue after that. He violated my trust.
When I began liking that other girl last year, I only told friends that I knew I could trust. I suggest you all do the same.


----------



## graceroxx (Oct 20, 2015)

well um last year when i was in 8th grade i liked this freshman at my bus stop (ya he was older rebellious i know). i was friends with him when i was in kindergarten/1st grade, he used to come to my house to hang out. now i'm good friends with his little brother, who's 3 years younger than me. anyways i only liked him for the first month of school or so. we only talked a couple times... once about how late the bus was, and another time he offered me his umbrella when it was raining. then we never talked again. except last week when he said " can i sit by you" and I said "yeah". then he proceeded to talk to some girls across the aisle. liking him is a waste of time, i am so done

hmm and then this year i sorta liked this kid in my bio class for a couple weeks (he's supposed to be a year ahead but he was held back. he's actually a few days older than the guy previously mentioned, so EVEN MORE REBELLIOUS). i just asked to join his group in bio one day out of the blue and we ended up being friends. i have his skype (don't talk to him much on it though) and one time he let me wear his hoodie when i was cold. 
i'm pretty sure he doesn't like me that way which is okay because I don't really anymore either. but he's still pretty cool and i'm glad i met him.

to be honest i dont get crushes often and if i do they're pretty short lived.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 20, 2015)

MayorBambie said:


> Who needs real people when there's anime guys XD They can't break your heart, plus they're usually hotter/cuter lmao




Sadly, this is so true..... lol


----------



## Lujei (Oct 22, 2015)

Man years ago it only took a guy to say hi and be nice to me in order for me to like him. XD I was so ignored and hated by everyone that i had such low expectations. So many crushes on so many guys i dont think i went through one year of school without having one. Dude, i wanted love so bad. Wasn't until 7th grade till i had my 1st boyfriend >.> And i didnt even have a crush on him i dont think XD Now my biggest crush is my current boyfriend ^^ <3

Worst part about my crushes are 2 things: I screw it up pretty quickly by being to forward too fast. Usually ends up in guy avoiding me :/ Secondly, my friends can never seem to support me in any of my crushes. They always deem it as wrong. I'm like dude...be a real friend for once.


----------

